# comal



## Masood

Que es un comal?

Déjadme daros el contexto:

_Tita entonces trató de ayudarla acercándole las manos al comal_
= Tita then tried to help her bring her hands closer to the ...?

Is the translation accurate?


----------



## Lluna1977

Hello
Sorry, I have no idea what "conmal" is, but I think the translation woulb be
Tita then tried to help her (*taking* or *bringing *, depending on whose hands it is talking about) her hands closer to the....


----------



## Focalist

Masood said:
			
		

> Que es un comal?
> 
> Déjadme daros el contexto:
> 
> _Tita entonces trató de ayudarla acercándole las manos al comal_
> = Tita then tried to help her bring her hands closer to the ...?
> 
> Is the translation accurate?


1. According to my dictionary, _un comal_ is a Central American or Mexican griddle. Would that make sense in the context?

2. tried to help her *(by) bringing* her hands...

F


----------



## Masood

Focalist said:
			
		

> 1. According to my dictionary, _un comal_ is a Central American or Mexican griddle. Would that make sense in the context?
> 
> 2. tried to help her *(by) bringing* her hands...
> 
> F


Aye, thanks. I can move onto the next sentence now...(!)


----------



## cuchuflete

Masood- possible definition:

a clay dish used for making tortillas...this is a Mexican definition, so 'tortilla' should also be understood in that sense.

Cuchu


----------



## araceli

Hola muchachos:
Busqué comal en Google.com.ar y salió esto:
El comal tradicional es un disco de barro cocido que se coloca sobre tres piedras (los tenamascles), entre los cuales se prende un fuego de carbón o leña.
Es válida la idea de plancha o de una sartén grande.
Espero sirva, chau


----------



## MartaG

Hola,
la definición de comal sería:
"Disco de barro o de metal que se utiliza para cocer tortillas de maíz o para tostar granos de café o de cacao".


----------



## Tormenta

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Masood- possible definition:
> 
> a clay dish used for making tortillas...this is a Mexican definition, so 'tortilla' should also be understood in that sense.
> 
> Cuchu




And I agree, AGAIN!


Tormenta

PS.  Well, in Central America it is not always made of clay


----------



## cuchuflete

Tormenta said:
			
		

> And I agree, AGAIN!
> 
> 
> Tormenta
> 
> PS.  Well, in Central America it is not always made of clay



Goodness gracious Tormenta.  All of this agreement may spoil my reputation as a card-carrying curmudgeon!

Cuchu

PD- OK, so if not clay, then what is it made of in Centro América?


----------



## Maeron

A _comal_ can be made of clay or metal. In any Mexican market, you will see _comales_ perched over a charcoal or gas burner, with the vendors dry-grilling (no grease) tortillas, or frying other masa-based snacks; tlacloyos, huaraches, sopes, gordas...


----------



## Sandra

Y recuerden la canción:

"_El comal le dijo a la olla:
Oye olla, oye, oye,
si te has creído que yo soy recargadera
¡búscate otro que te apoye_!"


----------



## annagpereira

Por curiosidad, 
Masood está tratando de traducir la novela "Como agua para chocolate", de Laura Esquivel???
Tantas referencias a Tita y la cocina me tienen intrigada, y desde el primer correo me resulta familiar....
Esta novela fue muy popular en todos los países de habla hispana, pero si alguien no la ha leído todavía se la recomiendo intensa y apasionadamente...
Suerte con la traducción Masood, con tantos localismos mexicanos seguro que se hace complicada. 
Reconozco que yo misma tampoco entendía todos los términos utilizados...


----------



## funnydeal

annagpereira said:
			
		

> Por curiosidad,
> Masood está tratando de traducir la novela "Como agua para chocolate", de Laura Esquivel???



Sí y me parece que lo está haciendo muy bien.


----------



## Tormenta

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Goodness gracious Tormenta.  *All of this agreement* may spoil my reputation as a card-carrying curmudgeon!
> 
> Cuchu
> 
> PD- OK, so if not clay, then what is it made of in Centro América?





Hola Cuchu,


Don't you worry, it won't last long.

A comal can be made of clay or metal, I have a metal one   



Tormenta


----------



## Masood

annagpereira said:
			
		

> Por curiosidad,
> Masood está tratando de traducir la novela "Como agua para chocolate", de Laura Esquivel???
> Tantas referencias a Tita y la cocina me tienen intrigada, y desde el primer correo me resulta familiar....
> Esta novela fue muy popular en todos los países de habla hispana, pero si alguien no la ha leído todavía se la recomiendo intensa y apasionadamente...
> Suerte con la traducción Masood, con tantos localismos mexicanos seguro que se hace complicada.
> Reconozco que yo misma tampoco entendía todos los términos utilizados...


No estoy tratando traducirla...solo entenderla, y eso es trabajo duro en sí!
Gracias.


----------



## David

Most comales these days are made of cast iron. Do you know what a molcajete is? Every Mexican will, but how many people outside of Mexico?


----------



## Chaucer

It is a mortar for grinding food items, an early form of food processor. It's a utensil more to the tradition and heritage of the non-Spaniard/non-European Mexican.


----------



## cuchuflete

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Hola Cuchu,
> 
> 
> Don't you worry, it won't last long.
> 
> A comal can be made of clay or metal, I have a metal one
> 
> 
> 
> Tormenta



I shall, Tormenta la Pacífica, enjoy it while it lasts.

with deep respect and appreciation,
Cuchu the agreeable


----------



## Masood

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Hola Cuchu,
> 
> 
> Don't you worry, it won't last long.
> 
> A comal can be made of clay or metal, I have a metal one
> 
> 
> 
> Tormenta



Ajá! Acabo de mirar una foto de un comal en el internet. Tenemos uno en casa también, pero se llamamos TAVVA (palabra punjabi). Cocinamos los chapattis/rotis que parecen mucho como las tortillas. It's made of heavy cast iron. ¡el mundo es un pañuelo!


----------



## David

Muy bien, Chaucer, y molcajete...


----------



## Lydia Saxton

A comal (at least in Mexico) is a flat, round,  cast iron frying pan for making tortillas.   They are usually black, heavy, slightly larger than a large sized tortilla.  Some have long handles and some do not.  Let me know if this is the definition you're looking for.  Did this come from a piece of literature?


----------



## Masood

Lydia Saxton said:
			
		

> A comal (at least in Mexico) is a flat, round,  cast iron frying pan for making tortillas.   They are usually black, heavy, slightly larger than a large sized tortilla.  Some have long handles and some do not.  Let me know if this is the definition you're looking for.  Did this come from a piece of literature?



Yes, this is the definition I was after...I even have one at home! (albeit known by another name). The quote is from _'Como Agua Para Chocolate' _ by Laura Esquivel, a Mexican novel I'm being 'forced' to read for my Spanish course.
Thanks.


----------



## Maeron

Here in Mexico City, a comal is somewhat different from a frying pan. A comal is just a flat round circle of metal. The edge may be rolled up into a tiny ridge, but it doesn't have sides like a pan, and the metal is much thinner and lighter than cast iron. In fact after a few years of using one on the gas stove in one's kitchen, it actually wears out. When it begins to show little holes, it's time to get a new comal! It doesn't have a handle like the handle of a pot or pan, but it usually has a little strip of metal bent into a loop and attached to one side to make it easier to pick up (when it's not hot).

At home, since hardly anyone makes their own tortillas any more, it's used for warming up bought tortillas, and also for blackening chiles, garlic and tomatoes before blending them into a salsa.


----------



## Tormenta

Maeron said:
			
		

> Here in Mexico City, a comal is a somewhat different from a frying pan. A comal is just a flat round circle of metal. The edge may be rolled up into a tiny ridge, but it doesn't have sides like a pan, and the metal is much thinner and lighter than cast iron. In fact after a few years of using one on the gas stove in one's kitchen, it actually wears out. When it begins to show little holes, it's time to get a new comal! It doesn't have a handle like the handle of a pot or pan, but it usually has a little strip of metal bent into a loop and attached to one side to make it easier to pick up (when it's not hot).




Hi Maeron,

Did you take my comal, from my kitchen?    Most comals I have seen in Costa Rica, Guatemala, and Nicaragua look like the one you just described.

I bought a comal because I thought it would help me to make good tortillas, but it does not work like that  

Anyhow, my Guatemalan friend made tortillas for me and I used the comal to warm them up.   

Tormenta


----------



## mixtli

El comal, es una sarten plana o plancha de acero que sirve, mas que nada, para calentar las tortillas. Tambien se pueden hacer tortillas, calentar pan, etc.. Hoy en dia, con la manufactura masiva de tortillas de maiz o de harina (aparte de las miles de tortillerias, tambien se venden en todas las tiendas de autoservicio en Mexico), ya casi nadie hace sus tortillas en casa.
El molcajete es un utensilio prehispanico que sirve para moler. se hacen salsas riquisimas pues se muelen los chiles, los jitomates, el cilantro, la cebolla Uhmmm. Esta hecho de una pieza, es de piedra volcanica, es tripode y es barato.


----------



## murena

A comal is not really made from cast iron, it is more a flat round steel sheet. You still can get clay ones, but more for decoration purposes. 

If you are skilled enough, you do not need a comal for heating a tortilla, you can do it straight over the stove flames, just flip it over several times to avoid it burns.


----------



## Miguel_mx

Ladies and Gentlemen, ¨Comal¨ is a plate made of mud, In Mexico people use to cook the “tortillas” in this thing. In reference: “Tita then tried to help her bring her hands closer to the.” is with the purpose if warm her hands…
 
 
Regards...


----------



## isis_falcon

_Muy bien, Chaucer, y molcajete..._

After some research, this is what I came up with:


> Molcajete:
> Es un mortero de piedra con tres pies, en el cual se muelen especias, chiles y hierbas.
> Generalmente ayudándose con un poco de líquido. Para moler, se usa mano, también de piedra, llamada TEJOLOTE o TEMACHIN.
> La licuadora sustituye eficientemente al molcajete. No faltan quienes afirman que pueden distinguir una salsa molida en molcajete de una preparada con licuadora. Hay algo de cierto, especialmente si se emplea la licuadora por un tiempo excesivo.
> Una diferencia de pocos segundos puede cambiar substancialmente la consistencia de la salsa que se está preparando.
> Antes de usar molcajetes y metates se muele en ellos: sal marina gruesa y después maíz quebrado, hasta que salgan limpios. Enseguida se lavan y frotan con una escobeta y agua.


Enjoy!!!!!

Regards Everyone!!!


----------



## typistemilio

¡Hola! Siento llegar un poco tarde, aún así presento mi contribución, la cual refuerza lo ya dicho por otros compañeros, tomada del _Diccionario breve de mexicanismos_. 





> *comal. *(Del náhuatl _comalli, _de _com-, comitl _'olla'. Compárese *tecomate.*) m. Disco casi plano, de barro cocido o de metal, que se coloca sobre el fuego y sirve para, encima de él, cocer tortillas de maíz, tostar habas, etc.
> 
> 
> *molcajete.* (Del náhuatl _molcaxitl, _literalmente = 'recipiente para salsa', de _molli_ 'salsa' + _caxitl _'recipiente, vaso, plato, escudilla'.) m. Mortero, utensilio en que se muele el chile y otros condimentos (con el majador llamado tejolote).



  Asímismo, me permito incluir la imágen de un molcajete. Una simple búsqueda de imágentes con algún buen buscador arroja buenos ejemplos de comales y molcajetes. Por cierto, para mí no hay nada como una buena tortilla hecha a mano, recien salida del comal, con un poco de salsa verde de molcajete (¡¡¡yumi yumi!!!)  ¡Saludillos!


----------



## mixtli

Tejolote o temachin, recorcholis! aqui en Santa Fe, Nuevo Mexico, recientemente tuvimos una discusion sobre el nombre de la "mano"del molcajete! Muchas gracias por la informacion!


----------



## Pity

A "comal" is a kind of shallow pot made of iron or clay and used for cooking tortillas (a pancake made of corn dough, food in Mexico and Central América).


----------



## zumac

Maeron said:


> Here in Mexico City, a comal is somewhat different from a frying pan. A comal is just a flat round circle of metal. The edge may be rolled up into a tiny ridge, but it doesn't have sides like a pan, and the metal is much thinner and lighter than cast iron. In fact after a few years of using one on the gas stove in one's kitchen, it actually wears out. When it begins to show little holes, it's time to get a new comal! It doesn't have a handle like the handle of a pot or pan, but it usually has a little strip of metal bent into a loop and attached to one side to make it easier to pick up (when it's not hot).
> 
> At home, since hardly anyone makes their own tortillas any more, it's used for warming up bought tortillas, and also for blackening chiles, garlic and tomatoes before blending them into a salsa.


Maeron,
Thanks, your previous definition plus this one are the most exact definitions of comal. I also live in Mexico City, and I see vendors using these comales all over the city, especially outside of supermarkets and churches, and in street markets.

MOLCAJETE. This is the Mexicaan equivalent of a mortar and pestle, used for grinding seeds, peppers, etc. In Mexico they are made of stone. Other countries use brass.

Saludos.


----------



## pejeman

<LI class=line1>Color: Acero inoxidable 2 quemadores estándar, 1 quemador oval y 2 súper quemadores 
Encendido electrónico integrado en quemadores 
Asador bajo 
Limpieza continua en el horno 
Termostato 
*Comal removible porcelanizado* (The flat area in the middle of the range)
Dimensiones: 91.44 x 75.59 x 66.04 cm 

Comales are now integrated into ranges, as you can see. And we do not have to light any wood nor coal to use them. Besides, we do not only use comales to cook tortillas; also just to reheat them or to "tatemar" chiles to prepare tasty hot sauces, and so on. And we also call "comales" to those flat irons with a handle which may even be teflon coated.

Cheers.


----------



## katzuhiko minohara corona

Is the word "griddle" commun in English or sound awkward?

I think "griddle" is the correct translation for "comal", 
however, I just want to be sure. 

"comal" is a big frying pan used to make tortillas or quesadillas (Mexican food).


----------



## Brimstone

katzuhiko minohara corona said:


> Is the word "griddle" commun in English or sound awkward?
> 
> I think "griddle" is the correct translation for "comal",
> however, I just want to be sure.
> 
> "comal" is a big frying pan used to make tortillas or quesadillas (Mexican food).


I believe griddle is the right choice for comal, at least in Northern Mexico. And, by the way, it is always made out of metal, again, in Northwestern Mexico.


----------

